# *~*Rosiez Zoo*~*



## maherwoman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys!

For some reason my other blog isn't working, so I thought for now I would start a new one and then merge them when the first one actually LETS me post things in it! :grumpy:

I've been promising you guys pictures of Fiver for over a week now, and just haven't been able to post them in my original blog! 

So...without further ado...here's my baby boy!!

Here's Fiver in his little hidey spot with his favorite wooly blankie, who we've lovingly named Sheepy. 







My little boy trying to spiffy up for his photos!











I gave them all Orchard Grass the other day, and here's what he did with his. I put it in that small red litterbox in the background, but he INSISTED he needed to make a meadow/playground out of it.






More bathing...he does this a lot...still trying to clean his fur from his outside adventure before coming to his forever home:






"Like my meadow??"






"Cuz I sure do!"











Petting my baby boy:
















A bit more bathing:






This is from behind...you can see why they thought he had tilt...his head is perfectly straight, but he has one ear that sticks straight up and one that lays to the side at the PERFECT angle, so his head looks tilted.











A side view of it:






"Huh?"






A good show of the black spots he has on his hiney:






Fiver says, "I's sleepy, Mommy...zzzz...."






More to come!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of my boy!

"Mommmyyyyy...Daddy was playin' with my earrssss!!!"






"Mama...I hear GIRLS!!!!"






"And they smell GOOOD!!!"






"Can I play with one???"






"PLEEEEAAASSEEEE????"






"WHY NOT?!?!"






"But Mamaaaa....they sound like really NICE girls!!!"






"Fine...then I's layin' down...AND giving you the STINK EYE!!"






S-S-T-R-E-E-T-C-G-H!!!






What a cute rear!!






UH OH'S....FIVER'S MELTEDED!!!






Hope you liked them!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 15, 2007)

OH!! Here's a REALLY cute video we got of him the other day...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 15, 2007)

Omg! I just lloovee Fiver boy. He is way to cute!

I love the dissaproving pictures


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 15, 2007)

your video made me tear up! how precious! it just makes me so happy to see rescued buns. :'D
plus lying in the grass is so cute!


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 15, 2007)

His cage looks really great. Do you have a picture of the whole thing? My little Netherland Dwarf has a hard time jumping up to the second level of the NIC cage. It looks like you have ramps or the levels seem shorter???


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

As cute as he is I want to see Maisie.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww, isn't he a handsome boy?:inlove:I love the pic of him snuggled on his blankie!:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Oct 16, 2007)

He isjust gorgeous i love the picture with his ears pointed forwards. radar for the girls:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2007)

*
*Lemme get a picture for you of it. I think I did, indeed take a picture of the whole thing. It's not much different from either Maisie or SweetPea's cages, except for the ramps. 

Here's his cage:





I also did a video of it, but it's a bit dark...




The levels are exactly the same as the other two girls, I just added a ramp made of a panel and zip-tied some wire mesh (AKA hardware cloth) to it so his little feet didn't slip into the holes in the pane.. When we first brought him home, he would get really scared (to the point of shaking) to jump back down from the upstairs. When we put the ramps in, not only did he gain the confidence he needed to jump down, but it also added a bit to his hidey spot.

Oh, another thing we did differently, we put a vertical panel at the very back portion of the bottom. You should be able to see it in the video and in the picture. 

Does all that help?

Hugs!

Rosie*

P.S. Also wanted to add that yes, you may see wires in the pics...but they're at least three inches away from the cage. None of the buns can reach them. 
*
cmh9023 wrote: *


> His cage looks really great. Do you have a picture of the whole thing? My little Netherland Dwarf has a hard time jumping up to the second level of the NIC cage. It looks like you have ramps or the levels seem shorter???


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, guys!

Yes, those ears are definitely girl radars!! He does that a lot, listens to them running around, Flower circling her Chewb, SweetPea doing her figure eight dancing, and Maisie starin' him down. Hehe!!

I really love him laying in his grass, too...he really spends a lot of time doing that and sleeping with Sheepy. He also bathes Sheepy, which I think is really adorable! 

He's a cuddle bug and a half!! He likes to bump my mouth with his nose and mouth now...I think he's trying to give me kisses!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh Rosie.....we need more photos...

Here - I'll help you get started with some pics of one of your bunnies - he's getting excited to hear about California.....

Here's......Harley.....

I'm not sure about this - can I sit in your lap?




Ok fine...I'll sit beside you.




Yeah...I have an itch right there...that feels good.




Gotta make sure to give 'em the butt...




What do you think? Is this my best side?




What's a close up?




Look - I'm getting tired of this now...




I'm gonna curl up for a nap..




I thought you said "just one more"? That was several shots ago...




Robin - tell her to stop with the flashy thing..




Ok - fine - I'm gonna give you my "Miss Bea" look of arrogance. Now turn that thing off...





His video is uploading now and you get it when we get at least ONE pic of one of your bunnies...

Till then...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you SOOOOOOO much for taking more pictures of my little boy, Peg!!

:weee::biggrin2::weee::biggrin2::weee::biggrin2::weee::biggrin2:

I'm saving them to my computer as we speak!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

Is Harley one of Miss Bea's babies? I was wondering that before I read about his "look" LOL! he's really gorgeous! I love the colors!

I see my poo-poo Fiver bunner up there too! :hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 12, 2007)

Harley is a grandson of Miss Bea. He looks a LOT like her and has a real spunky attitude.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 12, 2007)

I tell ya, guys...my bunnies couldn't be more perfect for us! I LOVE spunkitude...and I love how Fiver's so cuddly...I just couldn't be more blessed!!

:inlove:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 12, 2007)

Fiver is soooo freakin adorable:inlove: And Harley :shock:what a cutie patootie! You have bunderful bun family!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you SO MUCH!! 

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Fiver is soooo freakin adorable:inlove: And Harley :shock:what a cutie patootie! You have bunderful bun family!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 15, 2007)

Fiver is one of the cutest darn rabbits around :shock:, his melted picture is precious! I saved it to my computer and I look at it when I'm feeling down, always gives me a big smile .


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 15, 2007)

A w w w w w.....thank you, Michelle...

He's such a precious little bun...:hearts


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2007)

Well - Rosie hasn't updated any pictures here - but I decided to be nice and upload Harley's video shoot from the other day...






Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you so much, Peg!! He's such a handsome boy...

As far as updating...I know, I'm such a bad bun mommy about that...

Things have been SO INSANE the past month. I've been really distracted...from dealing with Drew's passing, to trying to find our new place, to trying to plan for the boys' trip home...oh man! So much going on!!

Hopefully I'll get back into the swing of things soon, though...with the money increase lately, I feel so much relief! Things are finally getting handled that have needed handling for SO LONG...

Hugs to all!

Rosie*


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmmm for someone who recently got a bigger memory card for the cam there's not so many pics in here I wanna see more more more! *looks innocent* Oh and I wanna see the new gang too but I couldn't find your other blog...

Btw, I you bringing Harley home?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh no's...someone found me! :embarrassed:

Well, let me put the link here where I posted the pictures of the new babies:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30763&forum_id=1&page=3

And let me add a new picture I took of the beautiful SweetPea (a picture that is currently adorning my desktop as wallpaper):







She looks a little peeved...we just moved her to Em's room a few days ago, and she's still adjusting. Don't worry, the sweetie still gets LOADS of attention. Remember that I'm home pretty much literally 24/7, so they get more attention than most buns!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

:disgust:Those pics are already 7 days old!!! :tongue

And did I hear correctly??? ALL your buns are sick :huhI really hope I misunderstood. 

And your girlis beautiful as always. hehe. How is Em enjoying her new bunny?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, unfortunately, they are all potentially sick right now. Teeny's brother and sister (that life with okiron) have been diagnosed with having coccidia...so I'm going to have to treat everybun (and possibly the kitties) for it, just in case (since the symptoms don't present in older buns, but the protozoa are still there...and it's contageous enough, that it's worth just treating everybun for).

Thankfully, though, it's not life-threatening in our case, so we'll be treating, cleaning everyday like mad (thoroughly cleaning each cage AND litterbox DAILY), but they'll be just fine. 

Em's LOVING having her bun home. And Cuddles is such a sweetheart! 

I'm going to try to do a new photoshoot of everybun and post them here just as soon as I can! I don't know how much energy I'll have with all this cleaning...but I'll try...

:hug:

How are you doing, Sweetie?


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear Definitely worth treating even if it's just preventative at this time. Don't worry about the pics then. I can wait 

I'm hanging in there thank you


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2007)

I held Velveteen last night, and we took a few photos...so I thought I would post them.  

He's such a snuggly boy!






Look how little he is! 






Kisses for my baby 






And we tried to get some pics of the hints of white spots on his back, but as you can see, they didn't show anything but that beautiful black fur. 






Snuggly!!






And the cutest one...I asked Danny to try to get the white spot on his nose...look what Velveteen was doing when he took the shot...






Hehe!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2007)

Now, this set of pics (and videos), I did especially for Peg...because she's been having a hard time, and I wanted to do something special for her. 

But...I wanted to share them with you guys, too...

I did a photoshoot of Teeny tonight, while he ran around...the videos are uploading as I type this, but I've already uploaded the pics, so I'll at least start out by posting those. You won't want to miss the videos, though!! 


First, a little bit of a size comparison (looked through pics long and hard to find it, too, hehe!).

This is him on the 18th:






And this is him tonight (the 29th):






Both are taken from about the same distance, with him in much the same pose. And, though you can't FULLY see my feet to compare, you can see that he's bigger. I was considering doing a "Watch the Flemmie Grow" thread. Whatcha guys think?

So, onto the pics! 

First, I must ask your patience...he was quite active and silly tonight, so a lot of these really aren't Kodak moments...but he's so fun to be with, it's okay with me. 

Bunny Butt!






Tryin' to say hi to Maisie:






Goin' for Daddy's shoes:






In his cage door:






Tryin' to eat my shirt...little Stinker! 






Cutie!






He was hard to keep up with!






Hard to believe this big boy is still such a baby! 






Mid-hop!






Look how BLUE his ears have gotten! Other pics may show this better:






Givin' me the stink eye from under his lowest level...think we'll have to enlarge his cage sooner than we thought! :shock:
















EARS!






Look at that sweet baby face!






His favorite pasttime: trying to eat Mama's pants! LOL!
















"Huh?"






Extreme Ear Close-up!!






Look at that little snoofy nose! 






"I'm innocent, I SWEAR!!"






Da butt






Cute!






"I's handsome, Mommy..."






More Mommy pants eating
















I love that scruff behind bunnies' ears!






And there ya go! Videos to follow!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2007)

And now, for the videos...

This first one I took less than five minutes after opening his cage door.

Enjoy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2007)

How sweet.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 30, 2007)

aaaaww....._LOVE_ those baby Flemmie binkies!!! :inlove:

"dooodeeedooo....think I'll just explore over here...dooodeeedooo....and over here...**SPROIOIOING**...dooodeeedooo..."

Teeny has _the_ most beautiful ears! And to think he's going to be growin' into those very soon....:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2007)

I know! Isn't he wonderful?!

And those ears...they kinda just go ALL over the place...

I tell him he has floopity ears, hehe!

And don't you love the color of them? I'm so in love, guys...my babies are so amazing!

:inlove:

P.S. Bassetluv...did you hear the Yofi reference in the video??


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2007)

Lexi and I just sat and watched the videos! Teeny is so cute! he binkies like Tony - that sort of swoop with the head and off they go!

We've decided he looks nearly identical to Tony but with an extra helping of ears!!! 

Do I see someone holding a bunny on here???? Kinda nice snuggling them isn't it?

I love the mini-rex to snuggle - they are so soft and when they lay down and enjoy the petting - it's so sweet!!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh I LOVE LOVE LOVE those videos.

Tiny didn't really binky a lot as a youngster (we got him when he was three months old I think.....) - but he did binky when he'd go outside to play.

I just adore flemmies and I will definitely have to put Teeny on my list of bunnies to kidnap.

I'd steal them all but I can only carry so much at one time...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh man, guys...I've been having SO MUCH FUN holding my babies and spending time with them recently. Now that stress has lowered in our house, we're back to having FUN! 

I have had so much fun with our new babies, and have been finding new ways to have fun with our whole gang. Our house is full of fun again, and it's SO NICE!!

Peg...hehe about trying to bunnynap Teeny...I think it'd be difficult to keep a hold of him for very long...he's a slippery little boy! LOL!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Congratulations on your new babies! (I don't think I've said that yet.) I still haven't even felt a rex.
Your pictures and videos were great! But I think it's Maisie's turn. *hint* What can I say? I have a thing for chinchilla bunnies. *

*:biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you, Diana!

Yeah, I have a thing for chinchilla bunnies, too...hehe!

I was actually thinking of doing a Maisie photoshoot next...she's so purty! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

he is so gorgeous Rosie :biggrin2:love da binkies


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe...thanks, Polly! 

He's really fun!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 31, 2007)

Awwww... too cute Rosie! What a little clown! Doncha just love the "straight-up-in-the-air" binkies? Thanks for posting the video's... he's certainly a most handsome boy! (Yeah, I hope he grows into his ears soon, one big wind and he'll give the Flying Nun a run for her money!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 31, 2007)

:grumpy:I want my diva pictures.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Awwww... too cute Rosie! What a little clown! Doncha just love the "straight-up-in-the-air" binkies? Thanks for posting the video's... he's certainly a most handsome boy! (Yeah, I hope he grows into his ears soon, one big wind and he'll give the Flying Nun a run for her money!)


I KNOW!! Tell me about it!! I just love how they flippity-flop around...hehe!!

And those straight-up-in-the-air binkies are AWESOME!! I love how amazingly bunnies express their glee...is there any more tangent way to see it??

Wonderful...I love my boy...

I'm already gonna have to extend upwards on his cage...as he's gotten quite squished in his litterbox area ALREADY! :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm currently uploading pictures from a Fiver photoshoot!! :biggrin2:

I also did a small Maisie photoshoot...but all the pictures are before I trimmed her nails (I's got brave with my little black & white nailed cutie), so you'll have to excuse her nail length. I'm going to let her out in a few minutes again, as she refused to come back out earlier after her nail trim...and I'll see if I can get some after pictures! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 4, 2008)

Rosie, your bunnies are wonderful! They're all so special in their own way. I for one would love to hear more about Miss Sweet Pea! She is one purdy girl.

Also, I really like your cage design! I was going to make Trixie's old cage from her previous owner. That is the same Trixie, right? What a coincidence that both cages I love are ones she lives in! And the bunny I wanted to adopt looked like Trixie, too. BUNNYNAPPING TIME! 

Anyway, back on topic. I might switch my cage design to how you make them! It seems like it would be easier to make the shelves like yours and cut the pegboard to fit them. I'd like to try to add another mini shelf above the "penthouse"- a shelf that goes along the 2 panel side, just like the other one. Bunnies would have two big levels and two little ones- nice! I guess it's time to re-write all those plans I made up!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya know...we've done so many cages now...I'm sure I could take some time to write out how we do them. 

I could even take pictures as we do it! We were thinking of flying Harley home soon, so we'll take the time while building his cage to do a step by step instruction of it. 

Anyway, glad you like our cages! They're REALLY sturdy, and the buns really love having all those levels. 

Let me know if you'd like me to write out a step by step instruction now (in other words, sanz pictures), ok?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok...here are the pictures from Fiver's adventures tonight! 

He was scared at first, so he laid in my lap for a bit while he got up the courage to run around...it was so cute!! 

















And after a bit, he stretched out his leg and got all comfy, hehe!






Then he finally got up the courage to get down and wander around...
















This is him bathing...he goes down REAL LOW when he's bathing his ears, hehe!











He kept getting distracted by Teeny and Maisie (their cages are right there...Maisie's on the right, Teeny's on the left)...





















Extreme close-up!!






Thought this one was PARTICULARLY cute...






It's so funny...his right ear droops down so low, I can't see his eye! Hehe!






Teeny, watching Brother run around






Fiver checking out the fun cubes I had out for him to play in






Hop!




































Fiver looks a little gwumpy here...hehe!
















More photos to come!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

More pictures of my cutie Fiver boy!
















Bathing time!
















Still tryin' to get to the other bunnies...hehe!






Cube & tunnel fun!






"What the heck IS this thing??"





















Hippity-hop, hippity-hop...






Look at those little feet...
















Bunny in a Cube






HOP!
















His eyes are so cute...they've got this shape to them that makes him always look sad. I assure you, though, Mr. Boofimus Maximus is VERY happy! 






Then he sat for a while, bathing, in this cube...





















Makin' his way to jump over the tunnel. It was so cute...he didn't realize that it collapses with ANY weight on it, so he kinda gallumphed over it, hehe!











Then he jumped the fence, and ran behind Teeny's cage, in search of going back home. He had to go potty! When I got him back in his cage, he went STRAIGHT over to the litterbox and looked at me like, "Hey...you could've had this OUT for me..." It was so cute!

Anyway, when I get Maisie out in a bit, I'll take more pictures of her (than I did earlier) so ya'll can have before and after pics to compare!


----------



## Spring (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww! So cute! I love fiver.. he reminds me of Poppy with the floppy/uppy ears! 

:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Fiver likes to sit in your lap - cause he loves and trusts you, Rosie! I think it's so cute he wants to be with you first! Tony wants to play first - then get snuggle time! 

He has the sweetest face - those ears are killer! :hearts:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

Aww...thanks, guys!

Yeah, he's a huge sweetheart.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thought I should mention here the post about Teeny's professional laying down spirit...

Lazy bones!!! 

And, here are some wonderful little Maisie pics we got yesterday. I'm going to do another photoshoot probably tomorrow...please excuse the nails, as I trimmed them AFTER these shots. (She went into her cage and pouted so hard, she wouldn't come back out after! )

So, here are sweet Maisie pics to enjoy!

First, some of my holding her the other night (not last night).





















And now for her short adventure last night:

Where's the Maisie??
















There she is!!






She kept coming to my hand, and then going back into her box...so this is what I saw the next second...











And then she finally came out! 











The princess gettin' some love...
















Kinda grumpy that I took my hand away...











"Fine...I guess I'll PLAY...." *sigh*































"Huh??"






Maisie nose!











"HEY! Get my GOOD side...and that would NOT be my butt!!"






"Fine...I go back in tunnel..."











I love when she has those baby moments...






She purty






Rabbit ear antennas!!






"Wha?"











Her cute little tail (which is growing back in nicely from her biting it from stress)


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

I realized this evening that, though a lot of you have followed me through my journey in getting my beautiful herd, I've never put all their stories in one place.

You'll have to forgive me if I get any dates wrong. I'll be checking over the next day or so to be sure the dates are correct, though. 

Our Story:

I think our story starts back in Nov of 03. Danny and I met on a website then called emode.com, and fell in love as quickly as we met. We moved in together, with (now) our beautiful daughter Emily (she was about two at the time), the following month (right around New Year's 04). Danny proposed to me the following March of 04.

The following month, our two kitties, Sunny and Hobbes were born...and we brought them home early the following June (as their mama didn't want to nurse them, and their mama's owner wanted to give them dry food...TOO YOUNG!). So, we brought them home, and made sure they got the proper diet for kitties so young (about one month of age).

It was clear right away that Sunny was the true troublemaker, and made suggestions to Hobbes to do this or that, and then walked away, leaving him to make too much noise and get in trouble. Hehe! We didn't catch it at first, but eventually stopped and waited at the first sound of trouble, and out came Sunny, trotting away from the scene of the crime...this deer-in-headlights look on her face! LOL!

They're both little imps in fur, as I like to call them...but we love them dearly, and they're so wonderfully unique as far as cats go. 

We had our kitties for a couple years before we thought of bringing anyone else home. I mostly avoided adding anyone to the family because the kitties' bond was so beautiful, I didn't want to chance it changing with another kitty being added. But, around the end of January of 06, all that changed...with one look at Miss Maisie...

A little girl at Em's then-school had a litter from her two bunnies (I'm quite sure it was accidental, as she was quite the responsible girl), and was selling the litter for $20 each, proceeds going to the spaying of the mama bun. Danny and I came to pick Em up from school, and she came RUNNING over, HUGE eyed look on her face, saying, "MAMA! MAMA!! BUNNIES!! DOMINIQUE HAS BUNNIES FOR SALE!!!!" 

Suddenly, the memories of all the years of wishing I could have a little bunny of my own came flooding back...and I realized I had to at least take a look at them. All the buns I'd known in the past were always rather bored-looking, not very active...outside in boring ol' hutches...and I'd always been told they bite...so I'd steered clear as an adult. 

But, as I sat down, a little itty bitty gray bunny came running over, leaped into my lap, and gave me a look, as she put her front paws on my chest, and Dominique said, "Pick her up! She wants you to pick her up!" I had to have this little ten year old girl show me how...but once this little baby bun was in my arms, I was smitten...and BEGGED Danny for us to bring her home. 

He said no at first, and boy am I glad he did! I came straight home, looked around for a bun site, and found Rabbits Online! I've been here ever since!

We researched like mad, asked a zillion questions, found out that buns are compatible with kitties, can be housed indoors, that their food, etc. wasn't as expensive as I thought, and that with proper care, she could live a nice life!

A few days later, and Miss Maisie came home! And I've been crazy over bunnies ever since!

Next came our sweet Flower girl...around May of 06. A neighbor of ours had her sitting outside in a tiny hamster cage, sitting on a tiny shelf to protect herself from the lake of urine and feces that was on the floor below...poor little baby was skin and bones. 

So, I knocked on his door, asked him if he was giving the bun away, or what...and he said, "Why...ya want it?"...and that was it for me. I said a quick "yes", and thought to myself, "If Danny says no, we can always clean her up, rehabilitate her, and take her to a good no-kill shelter." In fact, I think for a couple weeks here on RO, I'd been talking about her, and was going back & forth on keeping her...but finally, she won me over. I honestly don't really think there was any denying it from the start...Flower had a forever place in my heart.

I worked really hard to be sure she got the care she needed, and she's really blossomed into a beautiful, amazing little girl. 

Next came diva Trixie girl! She was TrixieRabbit's bun (here on RO)...and around I think it was October of 06, Denise (TrixieRabbit) found out she was pregnant and that her husband was allergic to Trixie's hay all at the same time. And thus, she had to make the difficult decision to rehome her sweet Trixie girl. She and I were already friends...and kept saying, "Gosh...I wish I could take her", and she was saying, "I wish I could rehome her with you..." There was only one problem: Denise lives in NEW YORK! We didn't think it possible to get her Trixie here!

One day, I decided to just bite the bullet, and check it out, and we found out that not only did it not cost that much to fly her here, but it was easy, and would actually be easier on Trixie than trying to drive her here!

So, we scheduled it, and on 28 Jan 07, our little Trixie got her wings! She's such a wonderful addition to our house, too. She's got so much spunkitude, and is our biggest girl, and only true 100% lop!  I just love her to bits!

Then came the lionhead babies. In getting Trixie home, TinysMom (Peg) and I became acquainted, and around I think March of 07, I went venturing over to her site to check out her buns, and whatever litters she had available (never know, right?). While checking it out, I found this cute little broken tort boy that I just LOVED!! So, I inquired about him, and she said that she'd actually found a home for that little one...but would I like to look at pictures of some other broken torts she had? I said, "Sure!" And found my sweet Drew. Shortly after, I also fell in love with her brothers Dusty and Bun Bun...and we had a plan to fly them over later on that year.

Well, plans kept changing...due to the fact that we wanted to wait and fly them home once we'd moved...and it turned out to be a good thing, as our little Drew baby passed away from what we think was congestive heart failure on 21 Oct 07, and Bun Bun passed away we think from the same thing on 16 Dec 07. As I write this, I'm still heartbroken about losing them both...and the fact that, because of them both passing from the same thing, Peg and I thought it best not to fly our Dusty home. We thought it would be too much a risk of his life.

*moment of silence and tears for them both*


Onto happier subjects!

Shortly after Drew passed, we decided to ask Peg if she had any bucks that she'd had for a while, and had been unable to find homes for, etc...so she emailed me some pictures of the bucks that met that description. And who would meet my eyes, but a GORGEOUS harlequin buck with one ear that had been chewed on a bit by one of his siblings. I fell head over heels!! So, Mr. Harley Quinn, as we've (Peg and I) named him, was added to the Maher Family herd! 

We have yet to be able to fly him home...but have high hopes that it will be soon, as I would LOVE to give him his favorite ear rubs, and hear him thump while expecting dinner and pets! 

More to come in the story of the Maher Family Herd!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you. Now I am happy.


----------

